# Steroids aren't harmful at all



## adwal99 (Feb 4, 2012)

UW-Madison doctor: steroids aren't harmful at all - TODAY'S TMJ4

Yea buddy!


----------



## bjg (Feb 4, 2012)

did you read the article or just the title???????
because if you did you will see that this doctor (one of thousands) impiled not directly but indirectly that steroids are bad...
learn how to read before going to the gym


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 4, 2012)

WOW, you really are that fucking stupid, huh?

"a Wisconsin doctor claims steroids aren't harmful at all."

"In fact, Dr. Fost claims very few studies have been done to say that steroids are bad and not one single test definitely links steroids to all the problems that people claim it does to the body.

"The so-called risks of steroids are wildly exaggerated, and often just made up," said Dr. Fost."

" "Steroids are prescribed all the time, and used safely for medical reasons.   And if we did it that way, it could be safe.  I don't dispute that," said Ryan Spellecy.  "In fact, as you look at the different arguments, most of them don't hold up."


So not one, but TWO people are pro-steroids. Did you read the same article? or did your dumbass twist and misconstrue it in your head, to help you feel better about how weak and fat you are?


----------



## Kwabby6 (Feb 4, 2012)

Where does it say that? He stated in a way it is cheating. He didn't imply they are bad..


----------



## johnniejr243 (Feb 4, 2012)

bjg said:


> did you read the article or just the title???????
> because if you did you will see that this doctor (one of thousands) impiled not directly but indirectly that steroids are bad...
> learn how to read before going to the gym




Again, GTFO. You don't belong here!  Go away. You don't like aas, fine. So go where you fit in! Bye!!!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 4, 2012)

Neg this P.O.S.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2012)

*MILWAUKEE- Steroids have been linked to the death of popular athletes, but a Wisconsin doctor claims steroids aren't harmful at all.*

The Ryan Braun case has many people thinking about what athletes can, and cannot do to improve performance, and what is acceptable in the court of public opinion.

Olympian Jill Rookard, one of the most tested athletes in the world and from the skaters to the coaches, they want to do it clean.

*Then enter Dr. Norman Fost.  A University of Wisconsin professor, who says steroids are not evil.*

"It's cheating, obviously if there's a rule against it, you use it, then it's cheating.  You're breaking the rule.  But first the question is, why is the rule there in the first place," said Dr. Fost

*In fact, Dr. Fost claims very few studies have been done to say that steroids are bad and not one single test definitely links steroids to all the problems that people claim it does to the body.*

*"The so-called risks of steroids are wildly exaggerated, and often just made up," said Dr. Fost.*

Yet Dr. Fost claims there are myths about steroid use and abuse, with former NFL star Lyle Alzado as the poster boy.

"Nowhere in any of the luminous press that still floats around, about Lyle Alzado.  Nowhere is there a single sentence based on a single scientific fact or a single physician who thinks that there's any evidence at all that his brain tumor had anything to do with steroids," said Dr. Fost.

And while he's against steroids for boosting athletic performance, a Milwaukee area expert on bioethics agrees with Dr. Fost's argument.  "Steroids are prescribed all the time, and used safely for medical reasons.   And if we did it that way, it could be safe.  I don't dispute that," said Ryan Spellecy.  "In fact, as you look at the different arguments, most of them don't hold up."

This issue raised because of Ryan Braun's positive test that could be for an alleged banned substance, and how public perception frowns upon any item that can boost performance.

Dr. Fost calls himself the loneliest man in America, because of his stance.  "I don't see any reason for treating them differently, than the literally hundreds of other drugs that athletes take to enhance their performance."

The doctor also says sports goes through improvements his equipment, so why not allow steroids, for increased performance?

Dr. Fost says he definitely would not recommend steroids for kids and younger, high school age athletes.

But he claims doctors could properly administer steroids to older athletes, rather than have an underground society that is unregulated.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 4, 2012)

Steroids are powerful medicines and should be well understood before an adult uses them, but lets be honest and list the side effects in a fair and balanced way. I have used steroids on and off for over 24 years and in recent years have had many blood tests and experienced many sides from steroid abuse. 

I have had gynecomastia, acne, high blood pressure, elevated liver enzymes, elevated RBC's, Hemoglobin, Hematocrit, increased aggression, low sex drive, poor cholesterol, etc.

However many of these sides can be mitigated easily. Keep in mind this was from abuse but when I cruise on low doses almost all symptoms no longer present.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 4, 2012)

^ Spot on.. I've used off and on for the exact # of years.. w/ the same sides. Research the short and long term sides.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 4, 2012)

Its all about moderation, and knowing your drugs(In any case)

Its the same as alcohol. Alcohol in moderation is fine. Alcohol abuse is not. I wouldnt condemn all alcohol users, the way people like bjg condemn all steroid users.

We could go back and forth with this all day. I could tell you that cars arent safe, because they kill people, when in actuality, people kill people, through their idiotic choices.

Will 20mg of dbol everyday fuck me up? No. Will 500mg a day fuck me up? Yes.
Does this make dbol dangerous? No. It means pull your head out of your ass and use responsibly. 

Almost any side effect can be mitigated, through the proper steps. Does that mean you can run 4g of tren and be fine? No. Because that isnt responsible use.

Saying steroids are dangerous and pointing out cases that involve irresponsible, knowledge lacking users, is a joke.

Look at the gay guy from MTV's "True Life: Im on Steroids"
This jackass was already mentally unstable. He didnt seem happy with himself at all. He took gear, in hopes of making himself feel better, by acquiring the body of his dreams. This dude barely trained, and mocked steroids saying "Im going to unleash the roid rage". Once he came off cycle, he tried to claim the steroids made him depressed. No, youre depressed because you cant accept your own self the way you are, and you probably didnt know how to cycle properly. Should we condemn steroids? NO. WE SHOULD CONDEMN THE USER.


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 4, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I*ts all about moderation, and knowing your drugs(In any case)*
> 
> Its the same as alcohol. Alcohol in moderation is fine. Alcohol abuse is not. I wouldnt condemn all alcohol users, the way people like bjg condemn all steroid users.
> 
> ...



This. You can mess yourself up on too much ibuprofen.


----------



## suprfast (Feb 4, 2012)

Fuck banning steroids, we should ban water.  People die from abusing it.  

Woman in water-drinking contest dies - US news - Life - msnbc.com


----------



## adwal99 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hahaha water isn't safe


----------



## bjg (Feb 4, 2012)

adwal99 you are just an idiot


----------



## adwal99 (Feb 4, 2012)

Bjg I'd love to smash u in the fucking face u faggot


----------



## bjg (Feb 4, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> Bjg I'd love to smash u in the fucking face u faggot



you wont last few secs with me....i'll strangle you like a chicken ... idiot ....


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 4, 2012)

This thread went from is aas good for you to a UFC match online..


----------



## suprfast (Feb 4, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> This thread went from is aas good for you to a UFC match online..



UFC

BJ is talking about choking chickens.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 4, 2012)

Lol


----------



## adwal99 (Feb 4, 2012)

i can't comment anymore, i seriously just wanna flip out on dude


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 4, 2012)

Bro, I heard he loves choking the chicken. So much so that you wouldnt last more than a few seconds if he was choking your chicken.


----------



## suprfast (Feb 4, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Bro, I heard he loves choking the chicken. So much so that you wouldnt last more than a few seconds if he was choking your chicken.



Sign me up.  Usually takes me a solid 2-3 minutes on my own.  Id love to save a few seconds in the evening before bed.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 4, 2012)

I'll take him to dinner every weekend if he can choke it out in just a few seconds.
Do you think he would catch it? And would he spit or swallow?
I need to know if he's the girl for me.


----------



## bjg (Feb 4, 2012)

bigbenj your even a bigger idiot than your girlfriend adwal


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 4, 2012)

Do you swallow? That's all I need to know.
Btw, tren makes me bust a fat nut, so you might want to spit.
If you can get me off in a couple seconds, I'll let you decide.


----------



## adwal99 (Feb 4, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I'll take him to dinner every weekend if he can choke it out in just a few seconds.
> Do you think he would catch it? And would he spit or swallow?
> I need to know if he's the girl for me.



Lmao


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 4, 2012)

As entertaining as it is to hear you guys go back and forth.  I think it would be best to take it to Anything goes guys.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 5, 2012)

Understood, sir.


----------



## WantsWidth (Feb 5, 2012)

steroids used in sports is cheating


used outside of the sporting world they are simply one's own beliefs and desires coming to fruition


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 5, 2012)

That's true. Regardless of if you are pro or anti steroids, rules are rules. If you break them, you're cheating.


----------



## Powermaster (Feb 5, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I have had gynecomastia, acne, high blood pressure, elevated liver enzymes, elevated RBC's, Hemoglobin, Hematocrit, increased aggression, low sex drive, poor cholesterol, etc.



You can get many or all of the same from smoking, drinking, & eating poorly...yet those are legal, socially acceptable, & even in some circles frowned apon if you are NOT abusing the smoking, drinking, & eating poorly habits.


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 5, 2012)

you guys rock


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 5, 2012)

Powermaster said:


> You can get many or all of the same from smoking, drinking, & eating poorly...yet those are legal, socially acceptable, & even in some circles frowned apon if you are NOT abusing the smoking, drinking, & eating poorly habits.


True, but after years of steroid abuse its obvious my side effects were from steroids because my food and alcohol choices remain essentially the same. When I withdraw or significantly lower the steroids the side effects diminish. I would rather admit this than ignore or explain away the potential side effects from steroids. My hope is that we can be fair and balanced on how we promote these medications.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 5, 2012)

I would gladly have an intelligent, respectful conversation. 
But recently, these anti-steroid crusaders pop up on here, condemning everyone, instead of respectfully voicing their opinions. Then I just lose it lol


----------



## fireazm (Feb 5, 2012)

*finally*

someone who knows the truth


----------



## suprfast (Feb 5, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I would gladly have an intelligent, respectful conversation.
> But recently, these anti-steroid crusaders pop up on here, condemning everyone, instead of respectfully voicing their opinions. Then I just lose it lol



That is because they haven't had any funerals to attend lately.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 5, 2012)

I would love to take an AK and mow down all the people in that picture.


----------



## suprfast (Feb 5, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I would love to take an AK and mow down all the people in that picture.



BJ is in the back walking away.  You see that?


----------



## Powermaster (Feb 5, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> True, but after years of steroid abuse its obvious my side effects were from steroids because my food and alcohol choices remain essentially the same. When I withdraw or significantly lower the steroids the side effects diminish. I would rather admit this than ignore or explain away the potential side effects from steroids. My hope is that we can be fair and balanced on how we promote these medications.



All true but several important differences: with the proper guidance from someone such as yourself who's had years of experience and is very knowledgeable, most or all of the side effects can be mitigated even while using, and steroids have not been proven addictive.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 5, 2012)

suprfast said:


> BJ is in the back walking away.  You see that?



muhahahaha. 

going home to see how many more negs he got on IM


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 5, 2012)

Powermaster said:


> All true but several important differences: with the proper guidance from someone such as yourself who's had years of experience and is very knowledgeable, most or all of the side effects can be mitigated even while using.


I realize this. I made this point earlier in the thread.


----------



## bjg (Feb 5, 2012)

the article implied indirectly that steroids should not be taken just for fun..it is for therapeutic reasons and with therapeutic doses prescribed by doctors which is lets say Deca durabolin for example( using this because i know of a doctor prescribing this for pro athletes) and the doses where around 50-100mg a week  not a day! and judging from the threads i see the therapeutic dosage is well exceeded and well in the danger zone.


----------



## njc (Feb 5, 2012)

Powermaster said:


> You can get many or all of the same from smoking, drinking, & eating poorly...yet those are legal, socially acceptable, & even in some circles frowned apon if you are NOT abusing the smoking, drinking, & eating poorly habits.


 

That's some malformed logic. What you are saying is that since smoking, eating, and drinking poorly is socially acceptable then AAS are not potentially harmful?

I mean dont get me wrong, I use AAS. But I dont do so because people smoke and drink. That has nothing to do with anything.  It may be relevant towards a debate of legality....but it has nothing to do with whether or not steroids or good or bad for you.


----------



## Powermaster (Feb 6, 2012)

bjg said:


> judging from the threads i see the therapeutic dosage is well exceeded and well in the danger zone.



Problem is the "danger zone" hasn't been well defined other than a few relatively mild and often exaggerated side effects.

There are way more pharmaceutical drugs that have less positive effects with way more potential negative effects even if taken at prescribed dosages. 

Also, no one here has ever suggested usage of hormones to anyone not old enough or lacking in proper research.


----------



## Powermaster (Feb 6, 2012)

njc said:


> That's some malformed logic. What you are saying is that since smoking, eating, and drinking poorly is socially acceptable then AAS are not potentially harmful?
> 
> I mean dont get me wrong, I use AAS. But I dont do so because people smoke and drink. That has nothing to do with anything.  It may be relevant towards a debate of legality....but it has nothing to do with whether or not steroids or good or bad for you.



No that's not what I'm saying...


----------



## njc (Feb 6, 2012)

Powermaster said:


> No that's not what I'm saying...


 

Oh, sorry then lol


----------



## Growth (Feb 6, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> True, but after years of steroid abuse its obvious my side effects were from steroids because my food and alcohol choices remain essentially the same. When I withdraw or significantly lower the steroids the side effects diminish. I would rather admit this than ignore or explain away the potential side effects from steroids. My hope is that we can be fair and balanced on how we promote these medications.



Heavy, when you had the elevations you listed was that while on a heavy cycle? And you're saying when you cruise or come off they return to a baseline?


----------



## MovinWeight (Feb 6, 2012)

this article cheered me up.  i will be mainlining my tren this afternoon because it sounds perfectly harmless!  then MF rage at the gym!


----------



## wraggejxk (Feb 9, 2012)

lol


----------



## maxamize (Feb 9, 2012)

If you ain't cheating you ain't trying
This has been an sweet thread to read


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2012)

Growth said:


> Heavy, when you had the elevations you listed was that while on a heavy cycle? And you're saying when you cruise or come off they return to a baseline?


Yes


----------

